# Are either (or both) of these a roo? Pics included



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

Okay, we got two straight run bantam Brown Leghorn chicks about 9 weeks ago (at least that's what we think they are, breedwise) and we're trying to decide if both are roos, or just one, or neither. No crowing as of yet.

Here is the one with a smaller waddle: (pic#1)









Here is the one with the bigger waddle (pic #2)









ANd here are two pics of them side-by-side: 
Pic #3









Pic #4 (the one on the right is the one I suspect is a male-he.she is also smaller and less "full" looking, though it's hard to tell in the photo.


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Both are roosters.


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

Sigh. We can't keep them, then. Thanks.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

halcyonflorida said:


> Sigh. We can't keep them, then. Thanks.


I think the left one may be a pullet, she has smaller wattles?


----------

